# Hood Carb Countdown Milk



## IronSlingah (Mar 8, 2004)

OK i FINALLY found this milk at Winn-Dixe and it tastes good and everything but i was trying to make some pancakes with it and the pancake mix was alot thinner than it usually is with regular milk. 

So it makes me wonder if this Carb Countdown milk is milk flavored water or actuall milk with lower carbs?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

use less of the milk!   or add more mix.

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM pancakes!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 8, 2004)

I suggest reading the ingrediant label.... hmmm....


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I suggest reading the ingrediant label.... hmmm....



That means nothing it could have the exact same ingredients but in smaller amounts or in differnt concentrations or arrangements.

Btw theres no need to be a smart-ass.


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 8, 2004)

What are the ingredients of the milk anyway


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

It's a conspiracy


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2004)

I used the Low carb milk today with few strawberries and cinnamon.. yummy shake


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> That means nothing it could have the exact same ingredients but in smaller amounts or in differnt concentrations or arrangements.
> 
> Btw theres no need to be a smart-ass.



dude, no offense... but if it says MILK in the ingredients... it's milk... if it doesn't say milk... it's not.... 

As they say.... there's not such thing as a stupid question... but everyone gets a little jab here and there when they throw one out... it's not a big deal really... what... you dont' like my monkey?


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 9, 2004)

Fine i guess ure right i worded my question wrong im just trying to find out why carbcountdown is thinner than regular milk.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 9, 2004)

have you tried the higher fat versions?  or are you using the non fat variety?


----------



## KiDNotorious (Mar 9, 2004)

the choc flavor tastes  pretty good.....12g proteins but 1 cup servings


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 9, 2004)

I still don't know what the ingredients are...  If it tastes like regular milk wouldn't they have to put sweetner in it for the sugar they remove?


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 9, 2004)

they use the cream and add in casien and whey protein to get the protein content up and keep the carbs low...i dont remember all the ingredients off hand but it does taste pretty damn good!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

They do add Splenda in it.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 9, 2004)

the non fat variety tastes like crap... i mean, i use it occasionally for shakes... but never just to drink... i'm hoping the higher fat varieties taste better...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

It tastes good to me.  I love the FF one and I know alot of use here do.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 9, 2004)

Just out of curiousity. What's the big deal with drinking lowfat or non fat milk? Isn't the GI really low for Milk anyways?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cheese *_
> Just out of curiousity. What's the big deal with drinking lowfat or non fat milk? Isn't the GI really low for Milk anyways?


12G sugar per cup


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 9, 2004)

the Hood milk is also higher protein... definitely designed for fitness enthusiasts.... although... it doesn't taste like milk to me... but better than any of the soy alternatives I've tried... and who wants to add a bunch of soy to their diet anyway...

I'm glad you like it Jodi... I bet you don't go through it too quick though... even those 3g sugar irritate you huh?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

I was NEVER much of a milk drinker but I did miss it.  I love it for my cereal and scrambled eggs.  

I don't just drink milk.  I never have.  My family use to try and force milk down my thoat when I was a kid.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 12G sugar per cup


If it doesnt spike your glucose levels than does the 12 grams of sugar really mean anything? Not trying to debate I just see a lot of people on the boards steering away from Milk because it has sugars and the sugars spike glucose which eventually become fat storage in order to balance insullin levels. Is this correct?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 9, 2004)

GI and it's effects on bodyfat are a good rule of thumb but there's really alot more to it... People who are extreme, say... VERY STRICT cut... or preping for a competition will avoid as much sugar as humanly possible... 

For longer more mild cuts, milk is fine... but for the extreme... it's considered a no no...


----------



## Cheese (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> GI and it's effects on bodyfat are a good rule of thumb but there's really alot more to it... People who are extreme, say... VERY STRICT cut... or preping for a competition will avoid as much sugar as humanly possible...
> 
> For longer more mild cuts, milk is fine... but for the extreme... it's considered a no no...


Thanks for the reply. I'm not currently competing so I guess my perspective is geared more towards milk's effects on daily dieting.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 9, 2004)

I personally never drank milk, but damn you start to miss it when you have Fiber One or in the occasional protein shake. Plus, the 2% choc. is some yummy stuff.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 9, 2004)

I drink 2 cups a day right now. 1 cup with each protein shake and a tbsp of Udo's. Drink up!...yum

I'm hearing you on the Chocolate but I'm not touching it until I've achieved my target BF.


----------



## kvyd (Mar 9, 2004)

Its not a big problem for me to have1/2 cup skim milk in my fiber one each morning is it?

Im not on a serious cut.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 9, 2004)

no, 1/2 cup is only 45 calories and 6g sugar.... no big deal...


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> They do add Splenda in it.



I was afraid of that


----------

